# Sticky  **No Guns for Sale**



## whome

Due to a couple issues firearms are not allowed to be bought or sold in the PFF any longer. There are a few reasons, one we can't really discuss on the open forum, the other is there were people using the forum as their personal gun store. It's a shame that a few messed it up for everyone but after a couple days of discussion we feel this is the best way to handle it. There is a possibility it may be opened up in the future but as of now this is where we are at. We understand we may lose some members because of this but the true core members will stay and post. The ones that leave are more than likely the ones causing the problems. Feel free to post all other hunting related items as normal.


----------

